# Getting muddy jodhpurs clean!



## Aniseed (26 January 2010)

I'm know this isn't a problem specific to hunting but I wondered if any of you have tips for getting cream jodhpurs clean. I hunted on Saturday and due to the wet ground got absolutely plastered in mud. So I soaked my jodhpurs over night in some sort of powder that is meant to remove stains and then put them in the wash with normal detergent and more of the powder and it hasn't worked, they still have brown splodges all over them. Is it a lost cause or can they be saved?!


----------



## BigRed (26 January 2010)

Check the label on the jods, to see what temperature they can be washed at, and give it another go.  Modern detergents ought to shift mud stains, these days we are very keen to wash in cool water and sometimes you need extra detergent and a bit more heat to shift stains.


----------



## combat_claire (26 January 2010)

A friend who is master of Beagles keeps a stiff brush specially for scrubbing his breeches, a lot of elbow grease on the worst stains and then whack them in the machine with some stain remover. A beagling holiday in Northumberland after the worst rains in years was certainly an education in hunting valeting...


----------



## ester (26 January 2010)

I squirted mine with vanish on the worst bits as soon as I got back and stuck them straight in the machine on a 50C quick wash with some ariel gel to see what happened.


They came out perfect


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (26 January 2010)

I scrape off the worst of it,then use vanish spray and vanish oxyaction in the powder drawer with persil and that normally brings them up clean


----------



## LouBerry (26 January 2010)

I use the vanish soap, leave it for a while then wash them at the normal temp it says on the label. Always works for me.


----------



## Scoutie (26 January 2010)

Another one vof vanish but I use the tablets and the a normal wash.  They always come out clean.


----------



## Jay89 (26 January 2010)

I put them on a pre wash withyou a load of detergent. Then turn the cycle of half way round, leaving it to soak. and then put more detregent in machine and do it in a 40 degree cycle. works every time. Also do it as soon as you get home!


----------



## L&M (26 January 2010)

Buy cheap polyester ones - they keep you warmer and wash a lot better than cotton....


----------



## stroppymare153 (26 January 2010)

ariel exel gel is supposed to be very good for particulate stains - eg mud!  Try pouring a bit on the stains neat and rubbing it in, then wash at 30 or 40 with more of it.  No need to go any hotter - the enzymes work best at lower temps and it won't do the lycra any good!

(and no, I don't work for P&amp;G!  )


----------



## Shay (26 January 2010)

I use Vanish Oxy action on the first wash then ACE bleach on the second if we're still not quite clean.  What my daughter can get on her cream show / hunting johds never ceases to amaze me!


----------



## Aniseed (28 January 2010)

Thanks for all the tips. After a second wash I think this pair are oficially dead and relegated to yard use only  I will have to make sure I wash the next pair properly!


----------



## JenHunt (28 January 2010)

Just be warned that vanish will eventually eat its way through lycra and similar stretchyfying materials.... I usually expect my jods to last 3 seasons as a result!!


----------



## Countrygirl (11 February 2010)

Napisan!!!!! A retired Colonel's wife told me about it. Put then straight into soak at the end of the day and then wash next day.


----------



## Baydale (13 February 2010)

Fairy washing-up liquid, rub it into the stains and then put them in a normal wash.


----------



## spacefaer (13 February 2010)

used Fairy liquid once - dyed the patch on the breeches green


----------

